# Reporting someone who lives and works illegally



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

A friend of mine, a US citizen, has been living in Spain for 15 years and working as an English teacher, all this time without a valid residence permit or work permit. Obviously she has not been paying tax either. Now someone has threatened to report her to the authorities. Is this actually possible? I have searched on the net and cannot find who is responsible for this area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Michael Kelly said:


> A friend of mine, a US citizen, has been living in Spain for 15 years and working as an English teacher, all this time without a valid residence permit or work permit. Obviously she has not been paying tax either. Now someone has threatened to report her to the authorities. Is this actually possible? I have searched on the net and cannot find who is responsible for this area.


Yes, it's possible - & in fact very easy to do online 

https://loentiendo.com/buzon-de-fraude-laboral/?fbclid=IwAR2y-hN5jpRgI9xXY7gWKCKe9tgHzYXVSQvro_Z-cnNt9g7Q62_H8ylQknU


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> Yes, it's possible - & in fact very easy to do online
> 
> https://loentiendo.com/buzon-de-fraude-laboral/?fbclid=IwAR2y-hN5jpRgI9xXY7gWKCKe9tgHzYXVSQvro_Z-cnNt9g7Q62_H8ylQknU


Isn't this for denouncing a company rather than an individual?


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

It is the public’s duty to report this person. However if the offender finds out or even suspects who has reported them there could be personal risks of retaliation to them. You (or someone as is always the case) cold write anonymously to any authority you like. Whoever would have to keep their mouth shut, easier said than done in many cases.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Michael Kelly said:


> Isn't this for denouncing a company rather than an individual?


Both / either.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uknowwhatimeanharry said:


> It is the public’s duty to report this person. However if the offender finds out or even suspects who has reported them there could be personal risks of retaliation to them. You (or someone as is always the case) cold write anonymously to any authority you like. Whoever would have to keep their mouth shut, easier said than done in many cases.


It's an anonymous reporting system.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

uknowwhatimeanharry said:


> It is the public’s duty to report this person. However if the offender finds out or even suspects who has reported them there could be personal risks of retaliation to them. You (or someone as is always the case) cold write anonymously to any authority you like. Whoever would have to keep their mouth shut, easier said than done in many cases.


What do you mean by a personal risk of retaliation? How does the offender find out who has reported them? And won't the offender be expelled from Spain by the authorities?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Michael Kelly said:


> What do you mean by a personal risk of retaliation? How does the offender find out who has reported them? And won't the offender be expelled from Spain by the authorities?


They won't find out unless the person doing the reporting tells them.

It's anonymous.

Your friend would likely be expelled, since she is living here illegally, as well as working illegally. But this system is also for reporting people who do have the right to live here, so they wouldn't be expelled.

Regardless, the member to whom you have replied is just scare-mongering.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

This is the second post re an American working illegally being reported and is non resident. I’m sure there was a very long thread recently


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> This is the second post re an American working illegally being reported and is non resident. I’m sure there was a very long thread recently


This one?https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1431794-residence-permit-american-teacher.html


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> This one?https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1431794-residence-permit-american-teacher.html


Yes. How strange !


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

always remember,,,, snitches get stitches and are found in ditches. Why get your knickers in a twist? the real thieves are the ones in charge ie politicians/big business, if they are not personally affecting you then why bother getting involved?


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> Yes. How strange !


In both threads I am referring to the same person. However now I know that someone wants to report her. Nothing strange at all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Please can we leave off with the comments about the rights & wrongs.

No-one is asking about the morality of working illegally, nor of reporting it.

The OP asked if it's possible, & the question has been answered.


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> They won't find out unless the person doing the reporting tells them.
> 
> It's anonymous.
> 
> ...


I don’t know how you can say that. We all have our opinions and I do not think it is polite to criticise another members. Someone reported ‘’grassed up’’ can turn into a really nasty and vindictive person, and should they ever find out who grassed them up could become an evil enemy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uknowwhatimeanharry said:


> I don’t know how you can say that. We all have our opinions and I do not think it is polite to criticise another members. Someone reported ‘’grassed up’’ can turn into a really nasty and vindictive person, and should they ever find out who grassed them up could become an evil enemy.


I can say that because that's what you're doing.

Yes if some nasty person were reported & knew who did the reporting, then that person might seek revenge.

However, since the reporting is *anonymous* it would hardly be an issue, unless the one doing the reporting said that they were doing so.


Hmmm - that's exactly what I already said. 


However as I have *also* already said - the discussion of the morality of illegal work & the dangers of reporting it, have nothing to do with the OP's question.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Errrrm a fella I know, errm Bob, no Joe yeah Joe- he was wondering can he anonymously report his wife and get her deported. She isn't working or living illegally .


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> I can say that because that's what you're doing.
> 
> Yes if some nasty person were reported & knew who did the reporting, then that person might seek revenge.
> 
> ...


I agree but human nature and reality is not like that. Anonymous means Vera Duckworth does the reporting then tells Hilda Ogden in confidence, and then Hilda tells the whole street.

I respect that you can keep your little secrets completely to yourself but many cannot, and this leads to trouble.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Question asked & answered :closed_2:


----------

